# CBD oil



## timothymuffin (Aug 4, 2021)

I am thinking about getting CBD oil to help manage Zelda's anxiety and stress but I don't know where to begin! What is a decent won't break the bank but still works brand? I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money. I need to find something to at least get her through this 4H season with my daughter, then she can retire and just enjoy her walks, and maybe some fast cats (she loves that). My daughter isn't too happy about it because she loves to show her, maybe if we can get her to a state that she doesn't stress out maybe she can continue to show?

I don't know what else to do for her, she has totally turned around with the problem we had with her getting ready for a walk, but she is still anxious when we take her to new places, that are indoors, (she has no problems with walking in new places) I took her to the vets to be weighed and then to the video store yesterday, and both places it was heavy panting and whining and pretty hard pulling on the leash Full Spectrum CBD, and it isn't like there was a lot of people there, we were the only ones in the vet office beside the woman behind the counter and only 3 people total was at the video store and we were nowhere near them. :frown2:

I have been trying to figure out why the change in her behavior (she never was this bad before) and the only thing I can think of is it started after she got her hips x-rayed, is it possible the anesthesia caused this, maybe that combined with the fact she went into heat 2 weeks later?


----------



## timothymuffin (Aug 4, 2021)

timothymuffin said:


> I am thinking about getting CBD oil to help manage Zelda's anxiety and stress but I don't know where to begin! What is a decent won't break the bank but still works brand? I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money. I need to find something to at least get her through this 4H season with my daughter, then she can retire and just enjoy her walks, and maybe some fast cats (she loves that). My daughter isn't too happy about it because she loves to show her, maybe if we can get her to a state that she doesn't stress out maybe she can continue to show?
> 
> I don't know what else to do for her, she has totally turned around with the problem we had with her getting ready for a walk, but she is still anxious when we take her to new places, that are indoors, (she has no problems with walking in new places) I took her to the vets to be weighed and then to the video store yesterday, and both places it was heavy panting and whining and pretty hard pulling on the leash, and it isn't like there was a lot of people there, we were the only ones in the vet office beside the woman behind the counter and only 3 people total was at the video store and we were nowhere near them. :frown2:
> 
> ...


thanks in advance


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

timothymuffin said:


> I am thinking about getting CBD oil to help manage Zelda's anxiety and stress but I don't know where to begin! What is a decent won't break the bank but still works brand? I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money. I need to find something to at least get her through this 4H season with my daughter, then she can retire and just enjoy her walks, and maybe some fast cats (she loves that). My daughter isn't too happy about it because she loves to show her, maybe if we can get her to a state that she doesn't stress out maybe she can continue to show?
> 
> I don't know what else to do for her, she has totally turned around with the problem we had with her getting ready for a walk, but she is still anxious when we take her to new places, that are indoors, (she has no problems with walking in new places) I took her to the vets to be weighed and then to the video store yesterday, and both places it was heavy panting and whining and pretty hard pulling on the leash, and it isn't like there was a lot of people there, we were the only ones in the vet office beside the woman behind the counter and only 3 people total was at the video store and we were nowhere near them. :frown2:
> 
> I have been trying to figure out why the change in her behavior (she never was this bad before) and the only thing I can think of is it started after she got her hips x-rayed, is it possible the anesthesia caused this, maybe that combined with the fact she went into heat 2 weeks later?


* Thanks *


----------



## Woodieroonie (12 mo ago)

This is the one I've used and I strongly recommend. It's made from 100% natural ingredients, organic and the vet said that this one has no traces of THC which can cause dogs to have bad trips..... yeah... I had never even consider this but dogs can get bad trips just like humans do..... so no worries there.

Hope it helps!


----------

